# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  New Roof R & R Panels Same position

## cbg

Replacing  terracotta roof with Colorbond,. Have earth bonded mounting brackets and cable under panels in conduit and no d/c roof isolator have normal d/c and a/c isolators at meter /inverter.Xantrex 5kw  2 strings 11 panels each, Newcastle NSW.
Quote to remove and refit, requires new roof d/c isolator from one company and not from another company.
All information I can find would only require this if moving system or upgrading.
Many thanks in Advance for any information.

----------


## Bloss

Depends on the brand of the roof isolator - there were recalls of thousands and not all have been replaced. See NHP Electrical Engineering Products P/LâDC Solar Isolator Switches and Eltech IndustriesâISO-MAX Solar Connect DC Isolator and NHP Electrical Engineering Product Pty LtdâDC Solar Isolator Switches and DKSH Australia Pty Ltdâ"PVPower" Branded DC Isolator and Advancetech Pty LtdâAvanco Brand DC Isolators and Uniquip IndustriesâPV Array Rotary DC Isolator and Blue Line Solar Pty LtdâAvanco DC solar isolator switches and NHP Electrical Engineering Products P/LâDC Solar Isolator Switches 
But unless the existing one is faulty or a recalled product then it one can be re-used. But the sparky who quoted might not want to take the risk - as he becomes responsible for the whole system once he starts working on it even ding the work you need as it is seen as being the same as 'moving'. 
The real idiocy is that the roof top DC isolator is not needed at all - Australia is the only country in the world where these are mandated for rooftop PV! 
The Australian Standards and PV guidelines are in the process of being amended to have the requirement removed, but until then they are compulsory.

----------

